# 811 component output not working?-2nd box from dish



## Brian_216 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a 942 and an 811. The 811 is used only on my optima H30 projector. The component output will not work at all from the 811 with the projector. I swapped the 942 and the compoent output on that works with my projector? This is also my second 811 with the same issue, I called Dish on this a year ago and the second one is the same. Techs came out and were stumped. Am I doing something wrong? Im getting bored with the picture using the S-vid conection.

Brian


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Got a meter? You should see 3.3volts P2P coming out Y, I'd check to see.


----------



## randyman (Nov 2, 2006)

Brian_216 said:


> I have a 942 and an 811. The 811 is used only on my optima H30 projector. The component output will not work at all from the 811 with the projector. I swapped the 942 and the compoent output on that works with my projector? This is also my second 811 with the same issue, I called Dish on this a year ago and the second one is the same. Techs came out and were stumped. Am I doing something wrong? Im getting bored with the picture using the S-vid conection.
> 
> Brian


Just wondering if you went into the menu on your 811 and tried changing the HDTV settings. On my Samsung HDTV I had blank screen until I changed the HD output to 1080. Apparently that is the only output that would work with my TV. All other settings resulted in a blank screen.


----------

